# NORETHISTERONE = Advice Pls



## JJJMommy (Jun 2, 2005)

Hiya

My consultant has prescribed me these as im on CD51 and i didnt ov'd and i havent come on, ive read the instructions and it says are to stop bleeding not to induce it like i need??

Have i been given the wrong ones?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

HI there

I've never been prescribed Norethisterone due to late AF (a form of progesterone only pill) but from reading these boards (and there's more info if you google) this is a fairly common medication to trigger a bleed, so you've been prescribed the correct drugs.

The way you take it to encourage a bleed is different to how you would take it to delay period or as form of contraception....I believe you only have to take it for a certain number of days and then when you stop, you should bleed a few days later.  

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Kiah (Mar 12, 2006)

Hi

I'v had norethisterone a few times due to not having an AF and needing one to start clomid for example.  I'm sure I took it for 5 days then stopped it and about 4-5 days later AF appeared.  

Matty xxx


----------



## amberboo (Jan 22, 2007)

I took it and it worked, I had it for ab out 2 weeks I think, I'll confirm dose later as I dont have my diary on my. After I stopped taking it I got my AF 3 days later.

Good luck
xx


----------



## stavie (Jun 15, 2009)

Hi
I had to take Norethisterone to bring on a bleed so that i could then start clomid. I hadnt had a bleed for about 5 months so took it for 10 days then a few days later i came on a period. I also found that my breasts were soooooooooo sore from the tablets.
Hope this helps
Stavie x


----------

